# My Vac Account Question



## Mediman14 (21 Aug 2016)

I am pretty new to having a Vac account, you could track every application you have submitted, but does it tell you the decision that vac had made? Or do you have to wait for the letter to be sent?


----------



## Occam (22 Aug 2016)

You have to wait for the letter.


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Aug 2016)

The plan, down the road, is to be able to see/read/maybe download the VAC decision letter, as well as to have access to the same documents used by VAC to render a decision on your application.


----------



## Mediman14 (24 Aug 2016)

Was this something plan/ promised by the liberal government? In todays society, we often get the ability to choose from getting our bills via email or thru the mail! VAC could easily offer the same choice for communication ( email or mail) Perhaps wait times would decrease if all correspondence was delivered thru the internet! How hard would it be for VAC to scan documents or send them thru the vac account.  However, I do realize that many Vets out there do not have that capability. Just a thought.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Aug 2016)

Considering it took 8 weeks for one of my letters to show up (dated in Feb, rx'd in April), all of that documentation should be online. I've suggested as such to them in the online correspondence, likely on deaf ears though.


----------



## blackberet17 (25 Aug 2016)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> Was this something plan/ promised by the liberal government? In todays society, we often get the ability to choose from getting our bills via email or thru the mail! VAC could easily offer the same choice for communication ( email or mail) Perhaps wait times would decrease if all correspondence was delivered thru the internet! How hard would it be for VAC to scan documents or send them thru the vac account.  However, I do realize that many Vets out there do not have that capability. Just a thought.



Nothing planned or promised by any government regarding MVA. This is an internal process, in an attempt to decrease wait times and increase accessibility to VAC in general.

However, the program is still in its infancy, as it were. They are developing new tools and adding to what is available. However, it takes time and each element needs to be tested. Wait times won't change if it was all delivered through MVA. Documents still need to be scanned (human) and sent (human). Also, there is very little budget allocated to the work required, so it is done as time and resources permit.


----------



## thunderbolt (12 Sep 2016)

Instead of staring another thread on MyVAC online accounts...1 question) How long after submitting online until it shows up under "Track your applications" instead of only under "Forms". I realize there is a backlog, just curious about what sort of timeline to expect.


----------



## kratz (12 Sep 2016)

As always, nothing is written in stone, but based on posts from this site the average time is 8 months.


----------



## thunderbolt (13 Sep 2016)

I was expecting a longer wait time for it to be completed, but what I was really looking for is how long does it take to show that it is actually in the system? Maybe I'll need to make a phone call...


----------



## gryphonv (13 Sep 2016)

thunderbolt said:
			
		

> I was expecting a longer wait time for it to be completed, but what I was really looking for is how long does it take to show that it is actually in the system? Maybe I'll need to make a phone call...



Ive always had my submitted files switch to a new application in a business day. If you don't see it for a couple days I would call to see if there are any issues.


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Sep 2016)

I believe the service standard is within 5 business days.


----------



## thunderbolt (14 Sep 2016)

Good thing I called...seems that there was another form needed. Need to have the Doctor fill out the appropriate medical questionaire. I mistakenly thought that this was covered by giving permission for them to collect information from third parties...LOL I need to pay more attention to detail!


----------



## thunderbolt (17 Nov 2016)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> I believe the service standard is within 5 business days.



It has been over a month and this is what I got today---so I guess the 5 day standard isn't being met at this time.

The Disability Benefits Unit has received your Disability Application
and Medical Questionnaire. I am
unfortunately unable to provide you with an exact date when your
claim will be registered. The Disability Benefits Unit has a
backlog of applications and is working on each claim as quickly
as possible. You may periodically check for when your claim
in registered on My VAC Account.


----------

